# Guideline drifter problem



## aalex (28. April 2013)

Moin,  habe hier alles durchsucht und nichts dazu gefunden.
Bin mit dem Drifter völlig zufrieden aber habe trotzdem folgendes Problem rutsche bei meinem drifter immer vom Sitz und kann mir nicht erklären warum#q 
Vielleicht hat ja einer das gleiche bemerkt und abhilfe geschaffen oder ne gute lösung dagegen.


Danke schon mal im vorraus|wavey:


----------



## Stulle (28. April 2013)

*AW: Guideline drifter problem*

außer wieder hoch drücken würd mir nur rutschfestes klebeband einfallen#h


----------



## Franky D (28. April 2013)

*AW: Guideline drifter problem*

oder irgend eine anti rutschmatte


----------



## Perch-Noob (28. April 2013)

*AW: Guideline drifter problem*

Hol dir doch einfach ne Gummi bzw. Antirutschmatte & leg sie drunter.


----------



## Franky D (28. April 2013)

*AW: Guideline drifter problem*

oder du rufst mal da an wo du e her hast und frägst dort mal nachob ähnliche probleme bekannt sind oder ob die evtl eine lösung parat haben


----------



## Heimdall (29. April 2013)

*AW: Guideline drifter problem*

stell den Sitz steiler oder es liegt an deiner Wathose, dass das Material zu rutschig ist.

Kann ja das Drifter nix dafür...


----------



## --BassQ-- (29. April 2013)

*AW: Guideline drifter problem*

Hast du vielleicht zu viel Luft im Sitzkissen drin? Bei mir mache ich da immer soviel rein das ich bequem draufsitzen kann. Hatte das auch schon das ich runtergerutscht bin. Versuchs mal mit weniger Luft.


----------



## aalex (29. April 2013)

*AW: Guideline drifter problem*



Heimdall schrieb:


> stell den Sitz steiler oder es liegt an deiner Wathose, dass das Material zu rutschig ist.
> 
> Kann ja das Drifter nix dafür...



Moin das ist eine Neopren Wathose kein Gummi#h


----------



## aalex (29. April 2013)

*AW: Guideline drifter problem*



--BassQ-- schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht zu viel Luft im Sitzkissen drin? Bei mir mache ich da immer soviel rein das ich bequem draufsitzen kann. Hatte das auch schon das ich runtergerutscht bin. Versuchs mal mit weniger Luft.



Hey, ja das probier ich beim nächsten mal
dann sitz man auch tiefer im Wasser und dann nervt die Möchtegernablage auch nicht so.


----------



## Heimdall (30. April 2013)

*AW: Guideline drifter problem*

Tiefer im Wasser --> langsamere Vortbewegung und ausgekühlte Eier!

Ich rutsche nur runter, wenn der Sitz zu schräg eingestellt ist. Antirutschmatte ist keine schlechte Idee


----------



## Skorpio (30. April 2013)

*AW: Guideline drifter problem*



Heimdall schrieb:


> Tiefer im Wasser --> langsamere Vortbewegung und ausgekühlte Eier!
> 
> Ich rutsche nur runter, wenn der Sitz zu schräg eingestellt ist. Antirutschmatte ist keine schlechte Idee


 
Du könntest im Motorradbereich (Polo, Louis, Hein Gericke...) schauen, da gibt es so "Antirutsch-Bezüge" für den Soziusbetrieb, welche man mittels kleinen Gurten fixieren kann, natürlich für Outdoor |supergri

MfG


----------



## Perch-Noob (30. April 2013)

*AW: Guideline drifter problem*

Ich denke das es viel mit der Einstellung deiner Rückenlehne zu tun hat.
Aber das Drifter ist mir da eh etwas zu hoch mit dem ganzen gefriemel.


----------



## esox1000 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Guideline drifter problem*

Hallo
ich hatte bis letztes Jahr auch das Guideline Drifter
und hatte auch das Gefühl nach vorne zu rutschen.
Ich habe mir folgendermaßen beholfen, aus einer alten Schaumstoff Turnmatte ( 5€ beim Discounter ) Streifen in der Breite des Sitzes ausgeschnitten, das Kissen entnommen und den oder die Schaumstoffstreifen in den vorderen oberen Bereich geschoben und das Kissen wieder eingelegt und aufgeblasen.
Ist etwa so wie bei einem Autosportsitz mit Oberschenkelauflage,ich hatte so zumindest nicht mehr den Eindruck nach vorn zu rutschen.

Gruß esox :m


----------



## --BassQ-- (30. April 2013)

*AW: Guideline drifter problem*

Naja soviel Luft ablassen das man mim Arsch im Wasser sitzt meine ich ja auch nicht. Ich mach es nur ich prall voll.


----------



## aalex (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Guideline drifter problem*



Lepi schrieb:


> Ich denke das es viel mit der Einstellung deiner Rückenlehne zu tun hat.
> Aber das Drifter ist mir da eh etwas zu hoch mit dem ganzen gefriemel.


Hallo,
Die Rücken lehne? die ist bei mir bißchen schräg nach hinten wie soll die denn eingestellt werden eher grade hoch?????
Danke


----------



## aalex (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Guideline drifter problem*



esox1000 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich hatte bis letztes Jahr auch das Guideline Drifter
> und hatte auch das Gefühl nach vorne zu rutschen.
> Ich habe mir folgendermaßen beholfen, aus einer alten Schaumstoff Turnmatte ( 5€ beim Discounter ) Streifen in der Breite des Sitzes ausgeschnitten, das Kissen entnommen und den oder die Schaumstoffstreifen in den vorderen oberen Bereich geschoben und das Kissen wieder eingelegt und aufgeblasen.
> ...


Und welches hast du jetzt????


----------



## Perch-Noob (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Guideline drifter problem*



aalex schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Die Rücken lehne? die ist bei mir bißchen schräg nach hinten wie soll die denn eingestellt werden eher grade hoch?????
> Danke



So das du aufrecht drin sitzt idealer Weise 90 Grad.


----------



## aalex (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Guideline drifter problem*

Mhhh, ok ist das Sitzkissen bei dir voll aufgepumpt???


----------



## Northcoast (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Guideline drifter problem*

Moin,
Habe auch einen Drifter und finde die Verarbeitung zumindest sehr gut!
Konnte es bis dato noch nicht im Wasser testen, aber für das Problem mit  dem herunter rutschen vom Sitz könnte man einen Gepäckgurt / Clipgurt  von hinten am unteren Sitz nach vorne um die Hüfte schnallen!
Dann dürfte nix mehr rutschen|licht

Wer es testen kann, postet bitte ob es klappt!

Tight Lines, North


----------



## RicoPike82 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Guideline drifter problem*

Das mit dem Gurt mache ich schon lange. Nur nehme ich dazu einfach einen der Trageriemen. Diese befestige ich mit den Karabinern einfach an den Stellriemen der Rückenlehne. Funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei.


----------

